# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Electrolux] ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ

## ALESTA

20180225_093936.jpgΚαλή σας μέρα

Θα ηθελα την βοήθεια σας για το εξης.
Εχω μια κεραμική εστία {ματι}που είναι διπλο.
Η γυναίκα μου αν και εχη διπλή επιλογη για το μάτι αυτο πάντοτε το ανάβει σε πλήρη μορφή.
Η απορία μου είναι αν θα μπορούσε  να αναβη την εστία με μια κινηση μόνον.
Διάβασα οτι το μεσα ματι{εσωτερικο} είναι μόνον 750  WATT.
Αυτός ειναι και ο λόγος που δεν την βολευει για γρήγορο μαγείρεμα.
Οι τρείς ακροδέκτες που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία ειναι χρωματος πετρολ-κιτρινο[μεση}-κοκκινο.
Καταλαβαίνω οτι θα πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώσω δυο ορια της αντίστασης και να αφαιρεσω τελείως ενα καλωδιο.
Η Κεραμική εστια είναι απο κουζινα ZANUSSI.ZVT 65X.
Κάθε βοήθεια είναι δεκτή

----------


## tipos

Αφαιρεις το μπλε και γεφυρωνεις την επαφη που ειχε το μπλε με την διπλανη κιτρινη.Το μπλε το μονωνεις και το αφηνεις στον αερα.

----------


## ALESTA

Καλή σας μέρα

Εκανα την αλλαγή αυτή που μου είπατε.
Αλλα δυστυχώς ανάβει μόνο το μικρό{μεσα} μάτι {εστία}
Αρα λογικά πάω για αλλαγή ματιού{εστίας}.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## klik

Αν θες να εισαι σιγουρος οτι εκανες σωστη δουλεια και δεν θα αγορασεις ματι χωρις λογο, αβεβασε καθαρες φωτογραφίες απο τις συνδεσεις αλλα και απο το μάτι για να δουμε οπτικά τουλάχιστον αν εχει διακοπη. Στη φωτο σου φαίνονται καθαρα το κοινο δεξια, το κεντρικο για το εσωτερικο ματι και το αριστερο για το εξωτερικό.

----------


## ALESTA

20180228_104858.jpg20180228_104906.jpg20180228_104913.jpg20180228_104933.jpg

Καλή σας μέρα
Ελπίζω να είναι καλές οι φωτογραφιες που μου ζητήσατε.
Φαίνεται με μαυρο καλώδιο η γεφυρα{βραχυκύκλωμα} που μου ζητήσατε να κάνω.

----------


## duvdev

> 20180228_104858.jpg20180228_104906.jpg20180228_104913.jpg20180228_104933.jpg
> 
> Καλή σας μέρα
> Ελπίζω να είναι καλές οι φωτογραφιες που μου ζητήσατε.
> Φαίνεται με μαυρο καλώδιο η γεφυρα{βραχυκύκλωμα} που μου ζητήσατε να κάνω.


Λάθος κατάλαβες μάλλον.
Βάλε το κόκκινο πίσω στην θέση του και βραχυκυκλωσε τα άλλα δυο.
Δεν αναφέρυηκε πουθενά να μετακινήσεις το κόκκινο καλώδιο.
Ουσιαστικά, βάλε το κόκκινο στην θέση του μαύρου και το αντιστοιχο.

----------


## ALESTA

20180301_105651.jpgΚαλή σας μέρα

Τα εβαλα ετσι .
Παραμενη στον αερα το πρασινο{πετρολ}
Τωρα δεν ανάβη τίποτα.
Κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## klik

> Καλή σας μέρα
> 
> 
> Εκανα την αλλαγή αυτή που μου είπατε.
> Αλλα δυστυχώς ανάβει μόνο το μικρό{μεσα} μάτι {εστία}
> Αρα λογικά πάω για αλλαγή ματιού{εστίας}.
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας.





> 20180228_104913.jpg
> 
> Καλή σας μέρα
> Ελπίζω να είναι καλές οι φωτογραφιες που μου ζητήσατε.
> Φαίνεται με μαυρο καλώδιο η γεφυρα{βραχυκύκλωμα} που μου ζητήσατε να κάνω.



Στο παραπάνω μηνυμα σου και στην αντιστοιχη εικόνα, υπάρχει αντίφαση. 
Εχεις βραχυκυκλώσει το μεσαίο (μικρό μάτι), αρα ειναι αδυνατο να ανάβει το μικρό εσωτερικό μάτι.
Τι έχει άραγε συμβεί πραγματικά;


Η άποψη μου είναι ότι η πρώτη σου φωτογραφία, αλλά και στη δεύτερη, τις έχεις με ανακατεμένα καλωδια, 
οπότε δεν σου βγαίνουν τα χρώματα. Συνδεσε τα οπως ηταν να ανάβουν και τα δυο ματια 
με το δικο τους διακοπτη το καθένα και μετά στείλε σωστή και καθαρή φωτογραφία από τα καλώδια που έχει το ματι.

----------


## ALESTA

20180301_205350.jpg

Καλησπέρα σας 
Τα καλώδια τα εβαλα οπως ηταν στην αρχή.
ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ{ΠΕΤΡΟΛ}-ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ-ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ
[ΤΟ μαυρο ειναι στον αερα}.
Αλλά καταλαβαίνω οτι θα εχω κάνη χειρότερη βλαβη.
Παρα το οτι ακουω τα ρελεδάκια να κάνουνε κλικ τώρα δεν ανάβη τίποτα.

----------


## konman

λαθος........

----------


## klik

Φτιαξε το κατεστραμμενο καλωδιο σου πρωτα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να δώσουμε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο κίτρινο καλώδιο που λίγο μετά γίνεται άσπρο και έχει επικίνδυνες ρωγμές μόνωσης (να ελεγχθεί το κίτρινο καλώδιο αν είναι κομμένο και που ακουμπά σε διπλανή εστία σε μεταλλικό μέρος  ) . 
Επίσης στην φωτογραφία του 1ου ποστ και στο δεξί μάτι το κλιπσάκι είναι επικίνδυνα πιασμένο και θέλει διόρθωση .
Όσο αφορά την εστία εξέτασε αν στις 3 επαφές από την είσοδο (όπου μπαίνουν και βυσματώνουν τα καλώδια ) με την αμέσως πίσω πλευρά (πίσω από την προστατευτική πορσελάνη έχεις σε όλα συνέχεια (τα καλώδια βγαλμένα και το ρεύμα εκτός ) . 
Πως προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε δουλειά ? χωρίς πολύμετρο? (άντε έτσι? γεφυρώνουμε το τάδε με το τάδε ? και όπως μας κάτσει το λαχείο?).

----------


## konman

20180225_093936.jpg 
Δες τις σημειώσεις

----------


## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

Κατ αρχάς να διευκρινήσω κάτι.
Το οπως μας κάτσει το λαχείο δεν ισχύει γιατί προσπαθώ οταν καποιος απο το φορουμ μου δίνει μια συμβουλή να την ακολουθήσω.
Νομίζω οτι αν δεν την ακολουθήσω τον προσβάλω.
Ετσι και εκανα με το βραχυκύκλωμα στα δυο ακρα εφόσον μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω αυτό.
Με την κουζίνα υπο τάση μετραω στα ορια της εστιας {ακροδεκτες}τα εξης
ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ-ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ=240 VOLT
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ-ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ=240 VOLT
 Μετραω την συνέχεια στα ακρα των ακροδεκτων {χωρίς τάση} και εχω
Συνεχεια στον πρασινο ακροδέκτη
Συνεχεια στον κίτρινο ακροδέκτη
ΟΧΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΗ
{Στο σημείο που είναι ο θερμοστάτης}
Μετράω με το οργανο ωμικα  στα ορια της αντιστασης και εχω 
Πρασινο με Κοκκινο 
Κιτρινο  με κοκκινο
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα εκανα{αλλαγη φθαρμενου καλωδιου και τακτοποιηση επαφης}
Ελπίζω να εγινα σαφης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το γεφύρωμα δεν είναι λάθος , διατηρώ μια μικρή ένσταση με την λογική ότι οι 2 αντιστάσεις τροφοδοτούνται από επίσης 2 διαφορετικά ρελέ . Βάζοντας να δουλέψουν οι 2 αντιστάσεις εις βάρος του ενός ρελέ ίσως να μην είναι και ότι καλύτερο .
Σύμφωνα με φωτογραφία #13 στο κόκκινο καλώδιο και εσωτερικά της εστίας βλέπουμε τον κοινό των 2 αντιστάσεων . Στο κίτρινο την τροφοδοσία της μικρής εσωτερικής αντίστασης και στο πράσινο την τροφοδοσία της εξωτερικής . Αν διακοπεί το κόκκινο κομμάτι δεν θα λειτουργεί καμία από τις 2 αντιστάσεις επειδή είναι ο κοινός της τροφοδοσίας .
Γιαυτό έθεσα θέμα ότι χρειάζεται πολύμετρο για να βλέπεις που υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε ζωντανό χρόνο , (π.χ να κόβεται η αντίσταση κάπου σε κάποιο σημείο όσο είναι σχετικά ζεστή και να επανέρχεται μόλις κρυώσει ).
 Με  μια προσεκτική ματιά πάνω στην αντίσταση σε όλο το μήκος της πιθανόν να  βρεθεί αν είναι κάπου σκασμένη (μερικές φορές δεν φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι  και το διακρίνεις με μεγεθυντικό φακό ). Ή αν αφαιρέσεις την μίκα προσεκτικά να δεις αν έχουν καταστραφεί οι επαφές στα σημεία εισόδου τροφοδοσίας και από εκεί τα προβλήματα .

----------


## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

Τελλικά μετά απο αλλαγή στο μάτι{εστία} αυτό εργάζεται κανονικα.
Οι επαφές του θερμοστάτη σε ενα σημείο ητανε καρβουνιασμένες.
Απλά εγινε αλλαγή με απλό μάτι και οχι σε διπλό{μεσα-εξω}
Το κιτρινο καλώδιο δεν χρειαζότανε και ξηλώθηκε{στην ακρη μπήκε θερμοσυστελόμενο}
Απλα το αναμμα της  νέας εστιας γίνεται απο τον διακόπτη αφής της μικρής εστίας.
Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για την βοήθεια σας

----------

